# help! cat peeing in house with new puppy!



## Stephanieee (Jan 24, 2010)

now not to sound bad, but before i hear 18 thousand times "oh she has a uti", she doesn't. when my mom put her dog to sleep she peed on his bed after a week and everyone said "oh she has a uti" so i took her to the vet and after $300, he said "she's just p'd off. cats don't like change. feed her half a can wet food twice a day and i guarantee she will never have a uti". she is real "opinionated" so i'd bet any money it's not a uti. and she went in her potty right before we noticed it and w/ a uti they generally stay away from their potties. she used hers.

but to my problem:

i'm 22, living at home with my parents, and have a cat. 2 weeks ago my mom got a puppy and the two of them have actually become friends more or less. well not too long ago my mom came in and said "smell your cat. she smells like she peed and rolled in it" and she did pee. she peed on her little bed-pillow. 

now here are the 2 things we're thinking.

1) there was a little pillow bed thing that was in the family foom under a window that she would lean on and look out the window that had to be moved when the puppy picked it up and tried to carry it away. so we moved it to the dining room near her little box she lays on and watches birds.

2)the neighbors caviler king charles came over earlier to play with the puppy and after she she realized lucy was a cat, she started to bark at her while lucy was in the dining room. (i told my mom she should only take the puppy to the neighbors and not bring the neighbors dog here with the cat b/c it may be to much for her... which she agreed to.)


will lucy continue to pee? the last time the neighbors dog was over, lucy was upstairs so she didn't know she was here. could she continue to pee now that she has since the puppy is here and the puppy didn;t want to share attention tonight with lucy? we still pay attn to lucy and play w/ her even tho she's always been one to just play by herself with her little mice or just sleep upstairs.

i really don't like it when cats pee in peoples' houses and really don't want this to be a habit now for her so please, any behavioral advice is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Alliecat420 (Jan 25, 2010)

she is simply saying "this is mine!" 
it may seem like her and the new dog are getting along but cats are diffrent from dogs.. they arnt pack animals.. so though they get along she is trying to establish territory.. you said the dog had picked up her pillow, and she peed on it to say "this is my pillow! don't touch it" i dont know much about introducing them, but i would seguest checking out a bookstore, there are lots of books on introducing cats and dogs. good luck

ps.. i havent checked out the articles on this forum there might even be some info in there for you


----------

